# HGH Hygetropin cycle



## Didsky (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi I am on my 5th week of HGH from Hygertopin.
I have  strong pain in both shoulders and in the neck, also feel like my hands and fingers are getting harder.
I have also some pain in  my hips.
I take 6 IU per day , split in two , 4 IU in the morning and 2 IU  early in afternoon.
I it normal to still have  so  much pain in the joints, particularly in  my shoulders and in the upper spine, in the neck?
 Does anyone  have experienced the same during HGH cycle?
When is it supposed to  improve?
Thanks for answering
Denis


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2010)

Your joints are retaining water.  My initial sides were much worst, my ankles and wrists were useless.  Around month 3, things began to even out for me as the joint pains went away.  I also ran it at 6iu a day when off cycle, 10iu EOD (training days) when on.  Give it a few more weeks....if not lower your dose if you can't handle it.

/V


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 31, 2010)

do not need more then 4iu hgh a day!


----------

